# Skirt/butt tail?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Can someone post a picture of what this is? It was mentioned in another thread and I'm still unsure as to what it is.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I wasb't sure what your question meant, but based on what you were asking in another thread, you wanted to know what the skirt was. Typically when a dog is in full coat they have hair that flows down and creates what we talk about as a skirt effect. This hair really starts from the rear quarters / haunches and flows down. The full effect may also come from the legs, but honestly, I see a difference between foot hair and skirt hair. For instance, when I trim my dogs' feet. I pull up the longer hair flowing down so as not to include it in the trim I am doing on the feet. Then I let it back down to merge the two. 

I don't have a lot of pictures of my own dogs from the rear, but I took this picture last year of Keno when he was being specialed by Sarah Lawrance at the Celtic Cluster.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh ok thank you. So I'm thinking would it be best to cut the inside hair on the legs regarding the urine, and letting the haunch hair grow? Or will none of that work and just change the pads she pees on? I want her in long coat so if Cutti g hair helps and is camouflaged in some way is do it. If not I'll just leave it be, and get some no wash shampoo and cornstarch.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Carina-
Thank you for you post!! I figured it was coat growing right around/under the tail down? 
Penny also has problem of wetting skirt very low and one foot. Well after (I think was Stacey) posted sometimes you get puddling if pad is thin. Penny squats very low. 

I was curious so went to Publix and got the thick pads I used to buy. I've used them now for few days and the puddling on the thinner pads was definitely causing it. Lychees pads don't have puddles and it doesn't spread out. I've checked her each time and once she had little bit, but not on her bottom skirt area or inside the one leg/foot. She sometimes would be dripping before, I know...gross :w00t: I am using the powder on her too in case. 

So having a good pad absorbancy made all difference for Penny. 
Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What are the best pads?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm guessing publix is a store? What brand is the pass that work for you?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What exactly is it about peeing on the legs/back skirt that bother you? The appearance of it? Or the smell? or the potential for broken coat? I hate to say it, but it's one of those things you get used! Well, I did anyway :w00t:

From a pet standpoint - it doesn't bother me. It's just something that has to be dealt with when you have long coated white dogs. From a show standpoint, it bothers me a bit more because it can lead to coat breakage/ yellowing. 

here are some pics to show what I meant by 'butt tails'. This is an 8 year old girl that has been in full show coat for 6 years, so we're talking a lot of peeing on the coat. She is finally starting to get a lot of breakage and thinning but it took a while.


















She is more of a one back leg peer (as you can see here :thumbsup: ) so my daughter doesn't always do the butt tails. Her legs have been bleached a few times but not something that is done regularly!

Are you using pee pads or are you taking her out to potty? That definitely makes a difference too! These are the ones I use
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FD0AHU/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Amazon.com: NorthShore Premium Green Super-Absorbent Underpads, Ultra Large Size 36 x 36, Case/60: Health & Personal Care[/ame]

They are HUGE but I have multiple dogs so they are the best for me. The smaller size ones, I cannot guarantee the absorbancy so I always just get these even though I might be able to save money by buying elsewhere. I think they sells these at Sam's Club too - they are adult incontinent pads, i believe. 

I have to say - my daughter's Toy Fox Terrier (Hef) is sooo easy to deal with. No yellow peed on coat!


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm guessing the second pictures are butt tails? 
It's the smell and most of her legs are wet. I'm thinking it's mainly the pads fault. If it's a big puddle her legs get more soaked. She uses pads because there is no grass over here. Nothing but snow on the grass. It's just a mess. I have her using pads in a litter pan so the dimensions are small. It's more so the smell of urine and it does discolor her a bit but not that concerned. I think I'll just change the pads and once it thaws I'll take her out and it should get better. It's something I can get use to if I have to I just wanted to know if it could be helped.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Btw thanks so much for the pics.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> What exactly is it about peeing on the legs/back skirt that bother you? The appearance of it? Or the smell? or the potential for broken coat? I hate to say it, but it's one of those things you get used! Well, I did anyway :w00t:
> 
> From a pet standpoint - it doesn't bother me. It's just something that has to be dealt with when you have long coated white dogs. From a show standpoint, it bothers me a bit more because it can lead to coat breakage/ yellowing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stacey for your post. Is that Lucy?? :wub: 

Agreed, walks help a lot, but she wont go on any wet grass or if its dark outside. I am prob sensitive to the odor - unless I wash her bottom frequently. and if she heads back to furn after potty I might find yellow spots on sofa, etc. Publix brand pads plenty thick enough for her, and really helped here. I know with some girls it can be an aim thing and they will still pee on legs. Penny prob still have some but its not like was so I'm pleased.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ann Mother said:


> What are the best pads?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure if they are the best but I like "Publix" grocery store brand. but Publix stores are in southern states as far as I know.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Carina-
> Thank you for you post!! I figured it was coat growing right around/under the tail down?
> Penny also has problem of wetting skirt very low and one foot. Well after (I think was Stacey) posted sometimes you get puddling if pad is thin. Penny squats very low.
> 
> ...



Pen Pen's GM has a problem peeing on her skirt and we use the pads from Publix. So suffice it to say Reese gets frequent butt baths to keep her skirt and back legs pee free...she also has some really short legs.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

These are very good photos of what pee problems on the skirt are all about. I just cut my little boy, Majic's hair down except for the legs and tail last fall because of this problem. He is almost 7 yrs old and I had kept him in long coat since I got him at a year old (his coat hadn't been cut since birth tho. The longer the hair got the bigger the problem. First of all I would cut the hair on the inside of his legs and all around his stomach area near the penis. That seemed to work not too badly as long as I gave him a weekly bath. Then it got so long that I had to wash him every night or two with ProLine Self Rinsing Shampoo or sometimes Chris C's Majic Foam and then dust with cornstarch, Baby Powder (pure cornstarch with a nice smell, lol) or even spray him now and again with CC's Miracle Air. I was getting tired of this as it seemed I was washing the back end more than the front end, LOL! So I decided to cut him down. He was fine for about a month and then I noticed him staining again. So out came the clippers to shave his belly etc. The longer it grew (I guess I'm growing it out again) the more maintenance. I have concluded that he lifts his leg really high and that is the problem and no way to correct that! My little girl gets herself dirty too but not as much. I have never cut her hair except a bit in the summer on the belly and I try to keep it short around her private parts. She squats but really low so I conclude she gets some on herself when she pees but not nearly the problem with Annie as I have with Majic. I guess you just have to decided how perfect you want them to be. For me, the smell gets me if left too long!! Another thing I do that helps tho is I made a whole whack of homemade pee pads and the first ones were from incontinence pads but I soon figured out how to make them from scratch. You can make any size you want. It is an expensive outlay to start with (I have 5 little ones) but it soon becomes a money saver.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have noticed that Lilly has pee stains on her inside back legs but

poor Lucy I bet she is not happy having her butt pictured like that. :w00t:
Don't worry Lucy your butt does not look fat. :blink:

Sorry could not resist


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol.


----------

